# best stock engine cover color?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

what's the sexiest, most bling in the engine bay?


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

big fan of the red I must say, especially in the "crackle" finish.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

For stock, definitely the Nur-Spec gold.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Out of the stock colours I'd go for the red.

I do still love the Midori green crackle as an alternative non-stock colour.









TT


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i love the silica breath covers from the nur.

the nicest aftermarket color is the blue/purple from mine's

cheers


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

nur my good man:squintdan 

the only way to fly:chuckle:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

hardly enough choices for a poll. 

question is surely - what colour engine covers do you think looks best.

Anyone changing the colour isnt restricted by the standard choice.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

That Midori motor is sooo good.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

what nick has on his mines 34


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Z2 silver.... and back to reality. R-tune red crackle looks good as well.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Z2 Finish  

Then the one Nick has on his car...stock, red


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

You really can't beat the crackle finish for a quality and subtle look IMO.

The Mine's, Nismo Z-Tune and R-Tune all look great. Not too keen on the colour of the Midori, it's a bit....green...


----------



## bape (Aug 13, 2007)

I voted the Nur Gold colour, but I saw a carbon fiber one recently that looked the nuts, especially in a dark \ black car.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ones that match the colour of the car ie Midnight PURPLE as we all know it's the best colour for a R33 GT-R !!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

As a stock colour its got to be the Nur, but then i actually prefered the blue one that Abbey put on previously. But what do i know


----------



## jko (May 9, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance, but how would one go about changing the color? Must it be powder coated? Or do you buy them off the shelf?


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Mine's don't hold stock, but we can arrange this if anyone wants one.

You can either send us your existing cover (must be in good condition) to Japan or the easier but more expensive option is for us to buy a new one from Nissan here and give it to Mine's.

Of course if you have a Mine's engine cover then you should really buy a Mine's engine too....


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> big fan of the red I must say, especially in the "crackle" finish.


IMO, it doesnt get better than that. 

always loved it!


----------



## pegbox 7 (Oct 17, 2005)

anyone have any contact details of who does the crackle finish in Red ?


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

My favorite has always been the NUR covers. I know they are common, but it doesn't change the fact that they look gorgeous.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Not too keen on the gold (too bling for my tastes). I've voted for the red as my first Nissan engine was a red top and holds fond memories.

For mine I think I'll stick with the stock black though perhaps with a better finish or just a hint of metallic to match the rest of the car.


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

I had my engine covers, along with plenum and all induction piping coted with high quality Shiny Chrome.. very blingy and it hasn't gone off/blue etc after a year or 2 of 600Hp. I like it.. though i think i dont want anymore chrome as it good to have the chrome contrasting with other dark./black areas of engine bay..

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/78293-post-pics-your-engines-engine-bays-6.html


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

mines purple type crackle thingy


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

i like the mines and nismo colors the most

gold a close second


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

For the stock option the Champaign Gold looking ones look good. However I had my covers done in LP2 to match the car.:nervous:


----------



## logic25513 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Blue as in the sky*

:flame:

Yap! when I got some my vehicle, I choose the blue...deals a strong personality to me.


----------



## matthill83 (Jul 21, 2009)

Red - all day long, gotta love that deep colour, gonna get my peeling black covers painted that colour - anyone know the colour code?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

For those guys with the crackle finish.... how do you find cleaning it? Does the dirt and oil get caught up in the little grooves?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

does anyone knows how i could paint it like that in crackle red? i think it was a thread about it does anyone have the paint code?


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Piggaz said:


> For those guys with the crackle finish.... how do you find cleaning it? Does the dirt and oil get caught up in the little grooves?


Talking to Ron at RK the other day, he's said it is a bit of a pain to keep clean. You can't really 'polish' it to clean it or it'll end up flat. Red seems to be harder to keep red too and can look grubby. Hence I've gone for a straight black powder coating on my covers and intake instead!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Piggaz said:


> For those guys with the crackle finish.... how do you find cleaning it? Does the dirt and oil get caught up in the little grooves?


its easy to keep glean have to use a good degreaser at times but its easy enough


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

black for me, i just think it looks classic, especially when its all clean.


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

cant beat white different


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone know where I can have my cam covers painted in the crackle finish?


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Kanzen said:


> Mine's don't hold stock, but we can arrange this if anyone wants one.
> 
> You can either send us your existing cover (must be in good condition) to Japan or the easier but more expensive option is for us to buy a new one from Nissan here and give it to Mine's.
> 
> Of course if you have a Mine's engine cover then you should really buy a Mine's engine too....


Those covers are beautiful! 

Im so jealous you have a Mine's built RB26! I think it was yours I saw on youtube and it sounded amazing!! I listen to it every time im on youtube lol


----------



## R34Steve (May 2, 2011)

Seen one that had been gold plated by gold genie, looked awesome. Not sure how long it would stay looking good though, Im sure the heat must discolour it.


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

In the poll I voted red but the "crackle" finish red is awesome with the rb26 bit pollished so it stands out


----------



## Guile (Jul 23, 2011)

i voted gold, but would love to have mine green. just to be different.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

chaz_r33_gtr said:


> I had my engine covers, along with plenum and all induction piping coted with high quality Shiny Chrome.. very blingy and it hasn't gone off/blue etc after a year or 2 of 600Hp. I like it.. though i think i dont want anymore chrome as it good to have the chrome contrasting with other dark./black areas of engine bay..
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/78293-post-pics-your-engines-engine-bays-6.html


Hey chaz,
Who did the chroming for you and if you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost, i reckon it'd look sweet on my 33, i still love the red against my bb34 though :thumbsup:

Steve


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Nissan R1 crackle finish is the nicest.(stony colour)


----------

